# do they get paid (so you think you can dance)



## jlee2070 (Aug 11, 2008)

Anybody know if the dancers get paid for being on "So You Think You Can Dance"?

Perhaps not during the competition part but what about when they are on tour?  I guess the same question for the folks on "American Idol"...

If not, what a deal for the show...


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 11, 2008)

I do think they get paid even during the competition and definitely while on tour.  If they didn't only the wealthy could afford to try out.


----------



## CSB (Aug 12, 2008)

I think that there is a good possibility that the dancers don't get paid for the competition but do get paid for the tour.

I do not think that it is necessary for creators of the show to pay anyone in order to get tons of people to audition, and be on the show. All of the people are young, either not yet working or can afford the time for the opportunity to be on the show. I am sure many of them get jobs for the exposure without winning the title. 

Rose, how many times have you heard of people lining up days at a time for concert tickets, movie premiers, video game sales. Many people seem to be able to do these things without being wealthy - just strange/dedicated/nuts/you name it.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 12, 2008)

CSB said:


> Rose, how many times have you heard of people lining up days at a time for concert tickets, movie premiers, video game sales. Many people seem to be able to do these things without being wealthy - just strange/dedicated/nuts/you name it.


 
But we're not talking days, we're talking weeks, months before the competition is over.  They are at the very least getting room, board, and travel expenses covered.  It wouldn't surprise me if they also got paid the minimum rate for performers under union rules.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 13, 2008)

Rose Pink said:


> But we're not talking days, we're talking weeks, months before the competition is over.  They are at the very least getting room, board, and travel expenses covered.  It wouldn't surprise me if they also got paid the minimum rate for performers under union rules.




I think you are right.  I am not sure what they are paid, but I am very sure they are being paid.

This is a big union town, and there are lots of rules and regs about being on television and getting paid for it.  Again, I am not sure how much it is, but it's probably much higher than union scale.  

After all, we are talking real big time  "celebrities" here!!! :hysterical:


----------



## Carol C (Aug 13, 2008)

The top prize Joshua got (yay Joshua!) is $250K. This year for the first time they gave a prize to the top girl, who is Katee. She gets $50K. They do get paid scale during the tour.


----------



## CSB (Aug 13, 2008)

It would be interesting to know the answer to this question.

I still believe that it would not be necessary to pay people in order to get them to devote this much time to the competition. We send our children to college and pay tuition, room and board for their education. If someone's child is very talented and they wanted to try out, it would only require a couple of days to try out at the audition. If that child was picked, I'm sure most of the parents would support their child because it is obviously a passion and the education/experience and exposure they would receive would be equal to the education they would receive at college but for a shorter period of time.

Think of olympic athletes. They do not get a lot of support from the government (in Canada anyways). They are passionate and so they devote at least 4 yrs of their life to training and competitions for one shot at the medals.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 13, 2008)

But that still limits the contestants to ones who can afford (or whose families can afford to support them) for possibly months through tryouts to weeks of elimination. From the profiles they give of these people, it would seem some of them come from pretty dire circumstances.

There are lots and lots of people who cannot afford to go to college.

I hope the producers aren't limiting contestants to only those who can afford it.  That could eliminate some very deserving but destitute artists.


----------



## davenlib (Aug 14, 2008)

during the competition they get paid $500.00 per week.. we had a friend whose daughter was in it...she made it to the top ten and they get paid more (I dont know how much) for the tour...their housing was also covered:whoopie:


----------

